# pot lights and insulation question



## billie_t (Feb 17, 2008)

i have an insulation question...my new cieling will be cathedral with spray foam insulation..my general has told me i need to use foam to meet code to get the best R value (ill agree with that cause i like foam anyway)..
next he say i need air flow between the roof and the foam for moisture reasons (ill agree cause i dont know any different and it sounds good)
nes the wife wants (and she usually gets) some pot lights in this ceiling...here is where i am concerned (again because i dont know any better) he has installed some styrofoam thing a mcgiggars in the cieling for air flow (you can see them in the photo attached) but the pot lights go tight to them..will this pass code with foam around them ..and .. will the heat loss be too much to live with as there will be virtually no or little insulation behind the pot lights

if you took time to read this lengthy post please reply as i am stumped..

thanks


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

The pink things are called proper vents, the recess is not an issue, but I dislike them in your application, too easy for a condensation problem.


----------



## billie_t (Feb 17, 2008)

chris75 said:


> The pink things are called proper vents, the recess is not an issue, but I dislike them in your application, too easy for a condensation problem.


 
thanks for replying chris..do you mean i could get condensation on the inside of the proper vent..or in the pot light or on the cold side of the proper vent?

i would like to talk to my GC about this but i would like to know that he might think i have investigated and have an idea of what i am asking


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

billie_t said:


> thanks for replying chris..do you mean i could get condensation on the inside of the proper vent..or in the pot light or on the cold side of the proper vent?
> 
> i would like to talk to my GC about this but i would like to know that he might think i have investigated and have an idea of what i am asking


This is just my opinion, but I have seen not enough installation installed because of the size of the can so you can have a condensation problem, heat and cold dont mix too well, I've seen alot of stained ceilings, the best you can do is insulate the cans with high R board... but this is just my opinion...


----------



## billie_t (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks chris..you have given me some information i can now take to my GC and ask about


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

billie_t said:


> thanks chris..you have given me some information i can now take to my GC and ask about


It wont hurt thats for sure... I dont know what your climate is like, so good luck.


----------



## billie_t (Feb 17, 2008)

chris75 said:


> It wont hurt thats for sure... I dont know what your climate is like, so good luck.


climate..condensation capital..lol...ontario canada


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

billie_t said:


> climate..condensation capital..lol...ontario canada



The only good thing is the spray foam, I've only seen problems with fiberglass... so you might be okay, its just a tough call with the size of cans today...


----------

